# Boston Terrier Pattern Baldness?



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey All!

Just posting to see if anyone has experienced this with their Boston (or other dogs). I rescued another Boston, Stuart, in June. He had thin hair in some areas but nothing I paid too much attention to. Now he has little to no hair behind his ears and thin hair on the back of his legs.

He does not have mange. Have not allergy tested him. The vet told me this is just a condition Boston's can have. So I got the usual fish oil recommendation and I'm trying it to see if things improve.

Has anyone else experienced this??

Thanks!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my pug, right after i rescued him, had bald spots......

it was a nutritional issue.....which has since been fixed and he's fine now.

what do you feed your dog?


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you for your reply!

I rescued him almost directly out of a pretty horrible abuse situation. The person who got him out of there had him on just some presidents choice kibble for a few days and then he came to me and I put him directly on raw with no issues. He was underweight but now he's a healthy weight and besides being a 1yr old who is almost completely blind, he's in great shape! I hadn't been supplementing with oils at first which was my mistake, so I've since added a fish oil to every meal (eats 2x a day) but still not noticing a difference.

Thinking maybe I should try coconut oil?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

What all proteins are you feeding?


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Chicken, turkey, beef, duck, salmon, lamb tripe in a rotation. I put herring oil on everything right now.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow come to think of it, his hair loss started a few weeks after he was vaccinated... he had DA2PP and Rabies but I never boosted


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

looks like a decent enough rotation......if you're already feeding salmon, you don't need herring oil.......

actually, over time, the oil i added to the pug's diet gave him anal gland issues........took a bit but it happened and he grew no hair.

i am not sure why he finally turned around.......he was not in good shape when we rescued him at aged two.....i personally think it was the licithin aka fulvic acid and the sulphur which is for skin

it was the last of many things we tried and it was what worked.

he gets no fish oil nor fish........his diet is mostly red meat.....even his bone is duck......mostly.....we do rotate some chicken and turkey through, but mostly beef and other red meats......we don't have the variety we used to have.........and

we did notice that, during change of season, he gets dry fur and dandruff......for that, we increase his fat intake by a wee bit and that takes care of that. we stopped feeding lean a few years ago.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

biancaDB said:


> Wow come to think of it, his hair loss started a few weeks after he was vaccinated... he had DA2PP and Rabies but I never boosted


that was the next thing i was going to address. 

bubba the pug only had one set of vaccines and got rabies vaccinosis...it's taken all of these years to reverse some of the damage.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you! I will incorporate the lecithin in his diet as soon as possible. I definitely didn't even pay attention to the vaccines until now... 

He's not itching and his skin is not red or scaly. It's purely cosmetic which I have no issue with I would just like him to have something there instead of being bald... so if I can help out with the process I will. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

not lecithin.....that is soy.

this is licithin from mana life.....

Mana Life Store Front Welcome to 2016 | WuJinSan

and the other thing we used was:

Organic Sulfur Powder, Crystals, Flakes Bulk MSM Supplement - methylsulfonylmethane, plant derived

a little bit on the food every day and for at least a year.


----------

